

Is there a YC equivalent in Canada, China, India, Israel or UK? - fnazeeri

I'm curious b/c I want to find a way to reach out to entrepreneurs in these countries to drive participation in a survey of startup executive compensation (http://www.compstudy.com/) which has been going for 9 years in the US but is launching for the first time in 5 new countries.
======
paulgb
Not that I'm aware of, but YEurope (unaffiliated with YC, despite the Y) in
Austria may appeal to people in the UK.

In Canada, there's been a few murmurs about starting something (most notably
here: [http://www.startupnorth.ca/2009/04/13/incubators-
accelerator...](http://www.startupnorth.ca/2009/04/13/incubators-accelerators-
and-ignition/)), but nothing solidly in the works as far as I know.

------
SwellJoe
Y Combinator is the Canadian, Indian, Israel, and UK Y Combinator. I don't
think they've had any Chinese founders, but they've certainly had a number of
companies from all of the others in your list.

What makes you think Y Combinator is a local business rather than an
international one? (Also, this has been discussed _many_ times.)

------
braindead_in
India has iAccelerator program from IIMA. IISc recently launched an incubator
as well, not on the lines of YC though.

------
nimbix
Seedcamp sounds sort of similar. They're based in UK, but are funding startups
from all over Europe.

<http://www.seedcamp.com/>

------
pedalpete
For canada, look into BootUp labs, their based out of Vancouver. Their doing
lots of stuff in the Vancouver Start-up community, part of which includes
operating an incubator fund.

